# Water Movement



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

I've had a tank for a fair while now and only the spray bar and an aquafilter were my source of water movement. 

I heard lighting, co2, ferts etc are the most important - but does water movement fit in there any where? How important is it and does it benefit the plants, say using a PPS Pro dosing


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Water flow is essential in keeping algae at bay (especially BBA), delivering nutrients/co2 to plants, and reducing surface scum. Most high tech tanks have canister filters with 10x tank revolution. It's like being stuck in an office cubical and walking outside for fresh air. Or the reason dogs love to stick their heads out of the window in moving vehicles. It feels good. 

ADA has an entire product line geared for this very purpose. I suppose they even have scientists in white lab coats testing how to get the best flow out of their hand crafted lily pipes (joking of coarse). They do in fact sell great products, but it's a little too pricey for me. I guess my point is this, I use the same method as you (spray bar and power head). The spray bar stretches across the tank giving a nice and even flow. Glass diffuser sitting just below the power head which shoots the Co2 everywhere. And the PPS-Pro dosing regimen, where I inject the nutrients every morning one hour prior to photo period.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Importance is to not create an area in your tank where water does not move. You do not need to create a current like you do in reef aquarium. 
I do also use spray bar and power head. It is important to aim it so that it will not disrupt the substrate if you have a soil type. Also, having too rapid of a flow causes other issues like plant being lifted or BBA forming.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry to hijack your thread but Quetzalcoatl says too much flow can cause BBA to form and I wonder if he could explain why that is. I have battled BBA for a while although it is getting better now that I have Excel and some CO2
Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have not heard that. I do know that BBA will form right on the filter spraybar. I also know that it will form on any dead areas in your tank. I don't think the issue is flow as much as it is having everything balanced in the tank. If you are missing nutrients or CO2, BBA is triggered to grow. The plants do not out compete the BBA. In balanced tanks, no matter the good flow, the BBA will not be triggered. I can watch my tank and see the BBA form in about a week or two later IF I have neglected consistent dosing or w/c etc. It's like clockwork. If I keep things balanced it stays away. That's my 2 cents!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You are right Tex Gal. About a year ago I had an algae issue crop up when I tried injecting the CO2 directly into the filter inlet. I had algae growing on the spraybar and on the Vals that come to and across the surface right in front of the spray bar - the highest flow area in the tank. I had thread, Stag (maybe was stag) and BBA which also cropped up in the low flow area and high light. I had thrown off the tanks balance. Just battling green algae on the glass and some plants now.


----------

